# Tires



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I`m running Toyo Open Countrys(AT) on my dually right now. They are a good tire but I`m not impressed by the wear. Granted the asphalt on here in SC is rough..the put a lot of aggregate in it but at less than 30000 miles I dont think they will last another 10000. I was thinking about Nitto, Cooper or General next. Any suggestions on a good wearing tire? I had a friend that said mastercraft is a cheap but decent tire.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

BF Goodrich All Terrain - I love 'em! They're great for the pavement and ok for dirt. The look pretty nice on a truck too without being too aggressive. Goodyear makes a nice Wrangler truck tire too.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I've got 45,000 on my michelins and they might have another 5000 left in them.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

jb4211 said:


> BF Goodrich All Terrain - I love 'em! They're great for the pavement and ok for dirt. The look pretty nice on a truck too without being too aggressive. Goodyear makes a nice Wrangler truck tire too.


X2, i ran some older BFG AT's on my D-Max this summer and they wore like iron. I did numerous burnouts with it just to get rid of the tires so i could replace them and they still have legal tread. The tires were on a friends 2500HD for a year before i got them and he bought them used from another fella who ran them on his D-Max for over a year.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Thats interesting about the BFG AT...I had someone tell me they dont last long. I have never ran those myself so I dont know.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I'm a fan of Yokohamas.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> I'm a fan of Yokohamas.


I`m on tire rack right now.. the yoko's are rated well and are cheaper than a most of the others @ 129 each. I gotta buy 6 so I am trying to keep the per tire price under 160 this time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

On my dually I had coopers but they busted up and got choppy before the tread wore out. Switched to BFG Commercial TA's and never looked back.:thumbsup:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

stonecutter said:


> I`m running Toyo Open Countrys(AT) on my dually right now. They are a good tire but I`m not impressed by the wear. Granted the asphalt on here in SC is rough..the put a lot of aggregate in it but at less than 30000 miles I dont think they will last another 10000. I was thinking about Nitto, Cooper or General next. Any suggestions on a good wearing tire? I had a friend that said mastercraft is a cheap but decent tire.


The toyos and nittos have the same formulas, so wear is almost identical. From what I remember, the coopers fall along the same lines. I'm not sure on the Generals, although I do know they're "the" tire in desert racing durrently.

I have BFG At's on my dodge, and couldn't be happier. They're wearing like rocks, and ride is softer and smoother than my old toyos.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> The toyos and nittos have the same formulas, so wear is almost identical. From what I remember, the coopers fall along the same lines. I'm not sure on the Generals, although I do know they're "the" tire in desert racing durrently.
> 
> I have BFG At's on my dodge, and couldn't be happier. They're wearing like rocks, and ride is softer and smoother than my old toyos.


I heard the same about the Nittos..I had Coppers before and thought they were a good tire. I`ll have to consider the BFG this time around..I take recommendations from contractors more seriously than a guy that only pulls a camper or boat around.:thumbsup: I'm not sayin the Toyos are crap, just that I expected a little more wear for the money.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

My buddy who tows heavy, and uses the right foot prominately also runs the bfg's. He'll go through 3-4 sets of rears before the fronts. We go through discount tire, and have their full warranty deal... $50/tire, and they replace them no questions. Being in construction, you never know when you'll hit that nail, rebar, or just slice a sidewall. The warranty is MORE than worth it!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

A buddy of mine who moved to wyoming was talking to a Forest Service ranger and he said all they run is Yokohama as nothing else held up, FWIW. This was several years ago.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Michelin LTX. I have a 2WD dually so I got the M/S 2. If you have 4WD you can look at the A/T 2. I know they are listed as pretty expensive on Tire Rack. However, I just shopped around and found a decent price locally. I went to the closest tire place that carried them and they did a price match +. I ended up out the door at about $175 per. 

That's not bad when you consider they usually charge more for mount/balance on a dually.

Can't hurt to try this.

As for the tire itself. AWESOME. Quieter ride than the BFGs I had on there. The M/S are 70,000 tires. I think A/Ts are a little less. But they carry a 6 year warranty. Great wet traction. Very good snow traction. As some of these fools on here will try and give me 2WD crap, I need all the snow traction I can get :jester:

If you can price them properly, you will not regret shoeing the dually with them.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

yup 4x4 on mine. I did the same when I got the Toyo's. Shopped around and a local guy matched. I'll have to look at the mich's too.


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Michelin LTX. ... M/S 2. ...


2nd :thumbsup:

I was feeling awkward when I bought mine (M/S 2) early this year. I wanted the M/S which is now the old style and not avail at my tire shop.

I have a 2wd and the last set went over 100k and I didn't even see the steel yet.

These are a top quality tire and will last many miles.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Good thread as I'm in need of tires on my work truck. I've had the open country's but they wore way too quick for my liking.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

For dually's I like the michelin at 2, for single rear wheels I like the bfg at ko.

The bfgs have a more square carcass to them and on the front the edges wore out slightly before the center of the tire. Never had that problem on a non dually though. The mich were more rounded and didn't have that problem.

Cole


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I run Cooper M/S on the back of my dually ,have been happy with them . Seem to bit good and wearing good too. Run a little harder AT tire on the front being haul heavy loaded trailers .


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't think of a better tire than the BFG TA KO. They are quieter than the highway tire they replaced, ride smooth and a dream in the snow. Three years and happy as a clam.

This is a picture of when they were new, but show very little wear after 30K. I did pick up a nail at the landfill last month.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

RemodelGA said:


> I've had the open country's but they wore way too quick for my liking.


Yeah..for a $1000 I was hoping to get a lot more than 30000 miles out of them.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I should say the majority of the travel around here is highway. There are some dirt roads and of course worksites with the mud but I'm kind of looking for a good all around performer. Mudtires are not something I want...they look cool though.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Update on my BFG's - not quite three years and 30K, instead 26 months and 28K. Note that these are just drive tires; I understand that some trucks are harder on the fronts than others.



















Sorry guys, it's raining here. Either this or crawl through an attic... :no:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Michelin LTX


That's a nice tire Angus. :thumbsup:

Michelin owns Uniroyal Goodrich as well.


----------



## DC INC (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with the BFG A/T, had them on my last truck, just put a set on my new truck, as it was due and winter may one day show up. great highway control, not too loud, excellent off road traction for an A/T tire, great on snow, not bad on ice. my only concern would be in a dually set up with all the scuffing wear when turning in the city etc. the commercial traction way provide much better wear as its a solid block design, but likely less traction in rain snow ice etc. what about the commercials out back and BFG A/Ts up front for better braking/steering?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I have these they are great all around tires
http://www.bridgestonetire.com/productdetails/TireSubBrand/Dueler_A/T_REVO_2_(eco)#


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

On the three work truck with a total of almost 700K miles have run a lot of tires!

Have had very good luck with two sets of BFG's 295'sx16 (now discontinued). One set got about 70K miles the other set almost 80K miles. Every 10K miles at oil change rotated them from corner to corner. The fourth set on that truck was Nitto Terra Grapplers also in 295's and for the much lower cost than the BFG's thought they were ok with about 55K miles on them. When they wore down though they became horrible in the snow as they have very large lugs. Current mileage, 307K and just put LTX BFG's on it in 285's. Spendy tire but so far they seem good.

The Excursion when bought used first had brand new Wranglers on it which only lasted about 40K miles. Now it's got Ravo load E's and they have poor traction in snow, very expensive, and with under 40K miles they are pretty much wore out. Had one blow out with under 20K miles. I'll never buy Bridgestone tires again...

The dually has had a set of Rovers on them and you get what you pay for! These tires would rear out the fronts on the sides in 10K miles! Last year finaly put some real tires on it, MS2's! The traction in two wheel drive in tall snow is amazing. My buddy put the same tires on his truck and he said it was amazing how he didn't have to always lock it in with snow.

BTW,
Tires have really gone up in the past year or so.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

DC INC said:


> I agree with the BFG A/T, had them on my last truck, just put a set on my new truck, as it was due and winter may one day show up. great highway control, not too loud, excellent off road traction for an A/T tire, great on snow, not bad on ice. my only concern would be in a dually set up with all the scuffing wear when turning in the city etc. the commercial traction way provide much better wear as its a solid block design, but likely less traction in rain snow ice etc. what about the commercials out back and BFG A/Ts up front for better braking/steering?


For quite some time thought about putting 22.5in tires/rims on the dually. Read a ton of posts online from owners with them and finaly decided not to pull the trigger. Some guys stated that in the rain they would not hold the road very good and others posted poor traction in the snow. There are different types of thread tires and a traction tire but with a semi rated tire they are designed to have a lot of weight on them and go for 100-200K miles. That being said on a little 8-9K lb vehicle they don't put enough weight on the tire to bite in wet conditions. A lawyer I know also did research and found the same things and he also didn't pull the trigger on the 22.5in tires/rims. He also put the MS2's on it and he's very happy. His dually is only used to move around his giant drop in camper. 99 with 40K miles! His $550K motor home has very low miles too! Gotta be nice... Guess at 70 you should have some nice stuff!!!


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

What tire size and load rating plus weight of truck+whatever you are hauling?
I tow a decent amount, and I have about 70k KM on my Toyo Open Country AT's. Probably get the winter out of mine before they are about due for replacement, so that should be about 85km or so.

I should add these are on a F350 SRW that comes in at just shy of 9000lbs without a trailer on it. 10ply tires I will add as well.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

kyle_dmr said:


> What tire size and load rating plus weight of truck+whatever you are hauling?
> I tow a decent amount, and I have about 70k KM on my Toyo Open Country AT's. Probably get the winter out of mine before they are about due for replacement, so that should be about 85km or so.
> 
> I should add these are on a F350 SRW that comes in at just shy of 9000lbs without a trailer on it. 10ply tires I will add as well.


9000
the sierra is only like 7000 where the extra ton from?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> 9000
> the sierra is only like 7000 where the extra ton from?


His truck could have a diesel, 4x4 and crew cab.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

kyle_dmr said:


> What tire size and load rating plus weight of truck+whatever you are hauling?
> I tow a decent amount, and I have about 70k KM on my Toyo Open Country AT's. Probably get the winter out of mine before they are about due for replacement, so that should be about 85km or so.
> 
> I should add these are on a F350 SRW that comes in at just shy of 9000lbs without a trailer on it. 10ply tires I will add as well.


It was only the steering tires that took a beating which wasnt a suprise. I'd have to look at the sticker but I know the GVWR is 11200 lbs.

e-rated toyos. I guess if I rotated them like I should have the wear would have been better.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Mich LTX are my preffered but the BFG TA/KOs are better in the soupy stuff and last almost as long. 60k average but did have a set of LTXs make 70k

No luck with goofyears got 20k out of wranglers so I'll pay $40 per tire more and get 60k, when any decent tire is almost $200 its worth it

I despretly need new tires but Im waiting for a good sale and rebate, My bro got LTXs installed for $165 tire and $100 back in mail last year


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> His truck could have a diesel, 4x4 and crew cab.


Diesel, CC, every option in the order sheet, 4x4, tool box and 100gallons of fuel in the bed. It doesn't take long.

I will also state that I have rotated my tires once.
What pressure were you running them at? I run 65 in the front and low 70's in the rear.

Nick, 
Ford's are the heaviest (especially a few years older ones) of all the big 3 auto makers heavy duty trucks.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

kyle_dmr said:


> Diesel, CC, every option in the order sheet, 4x4, tool box and 100gallons of fuel in the bed. It doesn't take long.
> 
> I will also state that I have rotated my tires once.
> What pressure were you running them at? I run 65 in the front and low 70's in the rear.
> ...


true, you got one of those tanks for the boom? Hows the boom working out for you


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

davitk said:


> I can't think of a better tire than the BFG TA KO. They are quieter than the highway tire they replaced, ride smooth and a dream in the snow. Three years and happy as a clam.
> 
> This is a picture of when they were new, but show very little wear after 30K. I did pick up a nail at the landfill last month.


I agree. I had those on several truck and loved them. I'm from Philly and we have all season, including snow. Those tires performed great.:thumbsup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

kyle_dmr said:


> What pressure were you running them at? I run 65 in the front and low 70's in the rear.


About the same.


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had great luck with BFG AT KO's:thumbup:. Had them on 2 trucks and they lasted a long time 50-70k. I had the Open Country A/t's and they had great traction to start but lasted only 30k.:sad:. Right now on my 08 F150 I'm running Falken Rocky Mountion A/T's in an E rating. Never tried them before but the reviews have been good and they were only $700 for the set vs $1200 for BfG's. Plus they look cool:clap:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I've got the BFG AT KO's going on tomorrow. :thumbup:

Hope they're as good as y'all say they are


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

RemodelGA said:


> Well I've got the BFG AT KO's going on tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope they're as good as y'all say they are


Let me know what you think.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Michelin LTX. I have a 2WD dually so I got the M/S 2. If you have 4WD you can look at the A/T 2. I know they are listed as pretty expensive on Tire Rack. However, I just shopped around and found a decent price locally. I went to the closest tire place that carried them and they did a price match +. I ended up out the door at about $175 per.
> 
> That's not bad when you consider they usually charge more for mount/balance on a dually.
> 
> ...


The fella i just bought my F-350 from swears by the Michelins and claims he get at least 70k miles out of them on all his duallies. He keeps very good records of his trucks so he knows just what trucks are getting for what mileage out of brakes, fuel, tires, wheel bearings and steering linkages.


----------

